# Controlled Distraction Recall Practice



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I have been working my 9 month old pup with 2 ball recall for just over a month now. I have a tendency to type too much; I will say motivational training is amazing; it has complimented his behavior wonderfully. 

We play and train everyday multiple times a day he is well exercised. I do take him away from home often doing long line play and take walks. We have fun together. 

I was hoping I could get some ideas on setting up a training exercise, if it could help. 

Apex is a cat annoyer, not aggressive. I try really hard to not let him chase, but he has had some outdoor cat chases. He loves the chase. Inside the house is different from outside. 

I do have a cat that will walk and play on a leash. I have 4 cats. I have heard dogs do not generalize well, so I could practice a while at home then take my cat that will walk on leash away from home to practice if necessary. 

I have a big yard wide open space. Is there something I can do with the cat and dog on leash to hopefully end the chasing? Or at least teach him that when I say come it means come not chase the cat into a tree then come? I am having a hard time visualizing what the training would look like and what specifically to do. 

I am not against using an e collar, BUT I would like to work this motivationally for now. I realize recall is a function of bond, practice/consistency, and maturity. I have been seeing so much good come from working with my dog I would like to keep building this way for as long as possible. I do realize he is young, and if too young for this I understand, I just thought it could be good practice for real life situations. Similar to people working outside dog parks.

Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Got Focus? Setting Expectations and Winning Your Dog's Attention | The Collared Scholar

I just read this from another thread. Bring the cat out start at a distance where I can get the pup to play with me and reduce that distance overtime?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a down when I want to call Seger off of something. It's easier to drop than change direction and come back. So if I don't get him before he breaks with a leave it command then I down him. 

All commands are going to require proofing with correction. Chasing is way more fun than a treat.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm probably thinking more like what Jax said, then this being a recall. Since its your cat and he's ok on a harness, I'd secure him in the middle of the yard and move the dog around him at a distance where he'll look, but not yet want to chase. Thats where I'd teach him leave it. Lose some distance till he can move around the cat without showing the desire to break and chase. I wouldn't look for focus or too strict heeling where he's going to anticipate any kind of release/reward or play. 

My idea would be to progress with that till you can down the dog and move the cat around. I'd do each step as many times as you can, every day till you squish that desire to chase them.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> I use a down when I want to call Seger off of something. It's easier to drop than change direction and come back. So if I don't get him before he breaks with a leave it command then I down him.
> 
> All commands are going to require proofing with correction. Chasing is way more fun than a treat.


How old is Seger?
My pup atm couldn't agree more chase is life. I do have an e collar and a book by Larry Khron and am familiar with Lou Castle. I continue to look for a trainer, but trying to be prepared if I do need to do it on my own. I just dont think im ready yet. 

Did you have to train a down in motion? I suppose I need to start working getting the pup to down at a distance? 




Steve Strom said:


> Thats where I'd teach him leave it.


I would issue the leave it command for pulling towards or intense staring? 

Thanks both of you for the feedback, I appreciate having somewhere to start.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I trained the down in motion. But I also train a foundation on a platform so he already knew to go to the platform and down from a distance. Then you start throwing a ball, and down him. There are many steps to it. None hard, just have to break it all down. You teach, teach, teach, help, help, help. The you proof with an e-collar.

To me, a down and a recall are the two commands that are for safety.

Maybe tell us where you are and we can suggest a good trainer?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Thank you I appreciate all the info. I have learned a ton GSD crash course. I am in a small town, but closest well known city would be Gig Harbor in Washington State.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you ever heard of Crate Games? That same exercise taught for the crate is used to teach the platform. Deb Zappia just put out rentable video showing how you teach the platform. This method will give you the tools to teach a down from a distance.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I liked Susan Garett?s recaller. I know there is a free videos. I had the same issue when Max was a older pup and adolescent he had high prey drive and had a few opportunities to realize and get embedded that chasing the wild cats across the street was the best high ever. This was biggest issue with him and challenge for us. As he matured and constant work i found it easier to channel his focused ball drive to ignore the cats. I do remember him ignoring the ball or treats around feral cats and had to work on him paying attention to me so he would not blow me off. We played tons of fetch games and from a pup playing the two ball learned from on this forum. It Taught him young to retrieve. Our chi started playing thegame just watching us and he never liked playing fetch or balls lol! We practiced lots of ?leave it?s? from no distraction to small distraction eventually working on the large distractions. 

I used a long line and was easy to have practice as the feral cats always hung out in the woods. The more he was able to at least acknowledge me and listen to what I told him to do the longer the line became. We worked on this awhile until he could work around the feral cats on a long line then the long line became longer. The feral cats were not moving though and would lie around the woods and watch. The real challenge was if the cat/ Deer was on the move and max was not directly engaged with me but on his own. This was where I was stuck.

I had dogs all my life and the part I enjoyed was the off leash romps on beaches and hikes. I have a horse who listens to when he is called. It was never until issue until max,this was new to me. So I sought out help using the ecollar by a trainer. I also have the book by Larry krohn. Using the trainer helped me though as I can a bit of a mush and help me to use the ecollar correctly and not fear it. I then continued my long lead work with the feral cats and then off lead using the ecollar as a proofing- correcting within a few seconds of the slightest distraction would promise using a very light reminder on the ecollar and avoiding the point of no return.

I found that at first I did not always like to use the ecollar. It is important though as this happened to me in the beginning of using the ecollar -Max had also taught me not to be to laxed lol! When the beach season was over and no one was around we were walking near the dunes And I missed my opportunity. They were two deer and max took off completely blowing me off with the ecollar during a high stim. It was scary I could not find him he crossed over the dunes into the other side where the inlet was. I heard two gun shots and I know there is no hunting at the beach that I?m aware of. My phone had died and we were miles into no mans land. So worried sick. A few minutes later no sign of him. I started running fell and tripped I was pretty distressed a few minutes later i felt maxes kisses on my cheek. The he second time he came to me when I was in distress over him. He was all wet. This prompted me to work with the ecollar more. This story is just to say I began to work with ecollar more. The more I worked with the more comfortable I felt. 

Max just turned 3 now And find he is not dependent on the ecollar but I do use it for occasional brush ups and back up.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I liked Susan Garett’s recaller.


I am checking this out. 


Jenny720 said:


> This was biggest issue with him and challenge for us. The real challenge was if the cat/ Deer was on the move and max was not directly engaged with me but on his own. This was where I was stuck.


This is also my biggest issue and challenge. I think Apex would stop playing with me if a cat moves though. I know I have more work to do, but other than this issue I am happy where we are so far behavior wise. I have noticed as our relationship grows he does really want to do as asked. When he is in drive for the chase his ears and eyes can only see and hear one thing. 


Jenny720 said:


> So I sought out help using the ecollar by a trainer.


At what age was Max when you felt you had done all you could do and decided it was time to use a trainer/e collar? 
Did the trainer you worked with use a method like Larry Khron? Did you train leave it, and then recall if chasing or something different? Stupid question, but you cannot use an e collar when the dog is wet right? My pup loves the beach too.


Jenny720 said:


> When the beach season was over and no one was around we were walking near the dunes And I missed my opportunity. They were two deer and max took off completely blowing me off with the ecollar during a high stim.


He blew the through the high stim? Does this happen when you are not using it consistently in the intermittent phase (Larry Khron book) or stay in that phase long enough?


Jenny720 said:


> It was scary I could not find him he crossed over the dunes into the other side where the inlet was. I heard two gun shots and I know there is no hunting at the beach that I’m aware of. My phone had died and we were miles into no mans land. So worried sick. A few minutes later no sign of him. I started running fell and tripped I was pretty distressed a few minutes later i felt maxes kisses on my cheek. The he second time he came to me when I was in distress over him. He was all wet. This prompted me to work with the ecollar more. This story is just to say I began to work with ecollar more. The more I worked with the more comfortable I felt.


That is really scary, while I really want off leash freedom for the both of us; I really want to avoid something seriously dangerous. My pup is pushy and a brilliant opportunist so I have to be really aware. I also have to be very consistent; luckily my kids trained me in the power of consistency. Thank you for sharing with me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is very pushy and a expert opportunist. I had to learn that even where we seemingly got to the place where we wanted to be -consistency is still needed and at the most important. A very smart dog who could be taught pretty much anything he would follow me anywhere. I think I always knew i would need to use the ecollar with the opportunities max had chasing feral cats if the front door is was left open. It was my first or second thread on this forum lol! Max was about 16- 18 months old when I decided to use the collar. I knew he did not hear me when he was in that mode- I did not call him. The primary reason It was mostly if someone left the gate or front door open and I was in another room or not right there to have that few seconds to redirect him. I also wanted to have him off leash in certain environments. He is also a naturally protective dog so it helped to proof his obedience with distractions. 

I bought the Larry krohn book and skimmed through I wanted to use an instructor did not know where to go. My timing was good as I went to a trainer who helped with max dog reactivity. I did not want to screw up and confuse him. I tried the collar once and max seems to be confused I quickly put it away until I found someone who can teach me how to use it. My daughters was taking agility lessons with her chi and the instructor also does sheep herding lessons. So we started it all in on lead - sheep herding through her I found a person to help me with the ecollar. I use the same way as you would using a leash correction if they blow U off. For me I felt the garmin sport was easiest to use to find that responding level in max which was dependent upon his energy/heightened awarness and focus I wanted to redirect back to me. The ecollar to me is a leash correction but off leash. you want to use the ecollar before they take off. The word leave it - if max continues to have his entire body ready to go and pay no attention to be he would get a stim off leash ( same as he would a leash correction on leash) If I was to late and missed something and he was in the deep zones the chase he would not feel a thing and the collar is pointless as what happened to me on the beach. One time he broke a stay saw a cat and ran out the front door and I maybe zapped him a bit to much but he was okay no damage or harm done. Consistency again I learned to use the ecollar not did use it that often and when it was on I did not always need to use it. When max ate the corn cob and was our of commission for a few weeks as he still had his stitches for a long time and not allowed to run he needed a spruce up -his butt was kissed to much during that time- lol! 

I would like him to have that laser focus on me with major distractions(dogs) without the ball. Food does not work. We are work in progress with that. When I?m at the beach and it?s crowded is when I practice the focus with major distractions. He is super glued to me with the ball. I would like that without the ball not sure if that will happen. 

A few months ago was on the deck and max started to bolt after a cat and I said ? come ? he stopped in his tracks and came right in. Recently I called max and Luna off a cat in the trail the woods. Max had no collar on Luna does not need a collar even though she would chase a kitty.
He has really matured nice and all the work I put into him paid off. He loves to train with me and looks like he is in pain when I do not interact with him. We will always have work to do. He was not the easiest dog but a good dog and I am crazy about him I really can?t imagine life without this nut.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Recallers. Com had some free videos Susan Garrett offered I think it is closed now but you get emails when the next are available there is you tube to http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2010/06/recall-collapse/I saw the first set they were helpful. I remember when max was a older pup and if he would run out the front door into the cat forest. I would have the kids come out and we all would run around like mad laughing and it would bring him right to us. Would not have stopped him from the chase but when his adrenaline lowered a few notches he was able to hear us and he came running right to us to join in on the party. 

Leave it has always been a favorite for a long time. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=asVQYYSWPJc&feature=youtu.be

Many collars are waterproof. You have to make sure though. I used the dogtra at first. I am just much more comfortable using the garmin sport. I think there is one with a gps. https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Sport-Bundle-Training-Device/dp/B01276FRQG


----------

